# I wanna start a band



## JOHNNY QUEST

You guys out there interested in a recording type thing... I only play my own music and really don't care ta play anyone elses.. I need a drummer and a bass player.. A keyboardist would be cool also..... You all have heard my off the wall stuff and I just can't get her done by myself....
let me know...... 
JQ.


----------



## BigBay420

I just got a drum set last Monday and Iam ready to jam. I can play just about anything and make up alot of my music. I live in Manvel and can jam as loud as you want. Been playing guitar for about 18 years. Iam not to bad on the drums give me a couple of more weeks and I should be able to kill them good.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Sweet,,, Beat the hail out of em a few weeks and lets get together when we get a bass... I promise it will be loud and entertaining......


----------



## BigBay420

I gotta friend that is sick on the bass and we meet up every other week. Ill shoot you a PM next time we meet up. Sounds like you know some good lead from recent posts.


----------



## WVNative

Rythem Guitar?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

WVNative said:


> Rythem Guitar?


 Ya any good??? vids??


----------



## troutredfish

Anything happen? Post vid


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

I play bass/rythem and got a buddy with keys...When and where??


----------



## sea hunt 202

I have a cousin who toured with the Tony Vega band and is a guitarist I think he is now on a time out and hanging out in the bucannon Dam area. I am sure you can google them and see their music and get back to me. let me know and I will contact him and put you in touch.


----------



## citrusmode

don't know anyone so good luck on your band!


----------

